

Show HN: Infinity Calendar - the last calendar you'll ever need - thdd
http://infinitycalendar.myshopify.com/products/infinity-calendar

======
thdd
My current dry-erase calendar is collecting dust due to me being too lazy to
rewrite the dates every month, so inspired by Forebruary and other perpetual
calendars, I created a magnetic dry-erase "Infinity Calendar" that sticks to
your refrigerator.

